# Our first Herdsire



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

I am just so excited... Old Mountain Farm Nux Moschata will be joining us at the end of 2009 ( he has some breeding to do at OMF first). His dam is GCH 1*M ARMCH Old Mountain Farm Nutmeg *D'E' and his sire is Old Mountain Farm Sage.. We were hoping for some boys out of Nutmeg this year but she graced Cheryle with 3 does, so she offered us Nux from lat years kid crop and he is just amazing looking.
you can check him out here Old Mountain Farm Nux Moschata

Jennah


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats! :stars:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That is so awesome! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Very nice addition! :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATS :stars: :stars:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, he's very nice! Don't you love those nice clipped and posed pics?! Wish I had some of those :shrug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: congrats!! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Alright nice buck......


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks! We are really looking forward to his arrival... a whole year, at least we will be getting a buckling as well (if he is born, hoping for boys) in July so we have that to look forward to as well!

Jennah


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

One year is a very long time to wait... :shocked: ..wow you should be extremely excited.... :wahoo: 
sounds like a bucky year.....LOL :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

I know a whole year is crazy.. but we will get him in time for breeding and it saves on the feed bill for the year. But Ya we want him now!

Jennah


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh that is so awesome!! He is a very handsome little guy! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I know a whole year is crazy.. but we will get him in time for breeding and it saves on the feed bill for the year. But Ya we want him now!Jennah


 that is really neat..... :wink: 
well worth the wait...that is for sure.... :greengrin:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations! He's very handsome!


----------

